# Salmon, asparagus, and a few ABTs



## DougE (Jun 4, 2021)

I just put on a little olive oil and a liberal dash of Tony's no salt














Into the smoker with Pitboss Competition blend pellets cause I was too lazy to change the pellets out to something better for fish. I'm running at 225 since the ABTs are still cooking, otherwise, I would have cooked the fish at 180.





All done.





The asparagus looks a little ragged, but it wasn't the best asparagus to start with. It still tasted good though.





Somebody got into the ABTs before I got a pic of them.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2021)

That's a nice looking plate of food! I'd surely help you eat it!

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 5, 2021)

Where do I place my order?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice job on that salmon it looks real good from where I'm sitting.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 5, 2021)

Love it! That’s a great plate of food!
LIKE!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 5, 2021)

really don't like salmon but that does look good!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 5, 2021)

Do you do delivery?  Dang good looking plate.
Jim


----------



## DougE (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks for the likes and comments. It was definitely a tasty meal, but some day I will learn to hide myself some ABTs in the barn fridge. All I got were the ones on my plate. I went up to the kitchen later that night to maybe grab another pepper or 2, and my wife informed me that if I was looking for more peppers, I was outta luck cause she ate 'em all.


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2021)

The only thing you forgot for this meal was my invitation! Big like.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Sure looks good. Ive eaten worse Aparagus. Its my favorite veg, especially grilled or broiled. I even like the Mushy Canned Aspagus!...JJ


----------

